# The Register: TiVo in the US has definitively turned the corner



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

There's a positive article in The Register about the TiVo business. Hither-to they'd been doing fairly badly in the US, but now they may have turned it around, partly through their foreign efforts. The article has some statistics, including:Rogers continued: "Demand for Virgin Media's TiVo offering is quickly growing throughout the UK. Just six months after launch, Virgin Media said that it had more than 220,000 TiVo subscribers live, up from the 50,000 just three months prior. Even more impressive is that 40 per cent of these TiVo subscribers are new to Virgin Media."​


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Nice


----------



## Fixerman (Jan 31, 2011)

cwaring said:


> Nice


Very good! Eat your heart out Murdoch!


----------



## SPR (Nov 28, 2001)

Harry Hill was right. There's only one way to find out....

Both in the UK market without Mr M pretending to promote TiVo ("as recommended by Sky").

Let's hope the subscriber hike will increase the chances of getting the extras we crave that other markets have.


----------



## Big Al (Dec 3, 2002)

There's still too much content controlled by Sky. Until there's serious competition at that level, Sky has the upper hand. If you read a Sunday paper, you will have seen the full page advert for the Sky Formula 1 channel.


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

More of the same, this time mostly about patents: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/01/08/tivo_wins_another_legal_battle/. There are lots of dissenting opinions in the comments.


----------

